# Winter Sun



## 105818 (Jul 13, 2007)

Can anybody recommend a site in southern Portugal that can accommodate a 30ft RV November through to March


----------



## catman (Jul 3, 2007)

*winter sun*

Try camping alberfuria poss need own transport as main town approx 2-3 
miles. There however is a bus stop outside of site . no prob with 30ft. R.v. catman


----------



## 105818 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Catman 
Triple


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

TRIPLE said:


> Can anybody recommend a site in southern Portugal that can accommodate a 30ft RV November through to March


You got me going! :evil: I've now once again dribbled over my keyboard, lusting after being away in the winter sun. Less than 3 years to go.......

Dougie.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

TRIPLE said:


> Can anybody recommend a site in southern Portugal that can accommodate a 30ft RV November through to March


Hi Triple,

Camping Olhao
Pinheiros de Marim
8700-912
Olhao
Algarve
Portugal
Tel. 351 (289) 700300
Fax 351 (289) 700390

E mail [email protected]

Their web site does not work properly and is not a lot of use.

GPS N37º 02'06.73 W7º 49'22.35

Directions.
Turn south of N125 1.5 km east of Olhao by filling station, clearly signed
on south side of N125.

Site is situated next to the Ria Formosa Nation Park.

Large site with some very small pitches but tarmac and road parking area for 12 metre RV's

Facilities dated but clean. M/H service point.
Railway runs along beside site. 
Good restaurant on site.
Supermarket on site.
Good reductions for long stays
Swimming Pool

English spoken at reception.

Site is very popular in the winter months with Scandinavians and gets very
crowded.

30 minute walk into town. With very good fish market and Pingo Doce
supermarket.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

excellent run down Don, fancy adding that to the campsite database for all to see http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add


----------

